# Olathe 864 chipper



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this so please bear with me. We have a small sideline business that requires disposal of pallets and I am looking at an Olathe 864 pallet chipper. It's got a lot of hours on it and I am looking for advice on what I should look for on this machine. Can anyone help me. Thanks. Tim


----------



## Darin (Jan 12, 2007)

I would just recommend paying a mechanic to look at it. With a lot of hours its hard to say to look for anything in particular, there could be many things that are wore out n it. Sorry, there really isn't an online answer IMO. I don't think many will be real familiar with this chipper, so check obvious engine wear, belts are generally expensive, bearings could be wore. So many things to say could be wrong with it.


----------



## pesimon (Jan 27, 2007)

*Olathe 864*

I have a Olathe 864 also. Great mchine for chipping pallets. You will need a large truck as this machine weighs about 10,000lbs. The truck will need to be atleast 10 feet tall , if it is too short the chips won't be thrown into the truck.

The engine should not smoke or have blowby. The clutch should engage with a snap and should not slip or smell. There should be no noise from the bearings. Take the top cover off and look at the teeth and main drum. Also look at the in feed drum for signs of abuse.

Most of the parts are available locally( engine parts,belts and bearings) and alot of parts could be welded up ( covers,chute,infeed drum).
Some ofthe parts are going to be hard to find ( teeth,main drum, blow bar).
I think Percision Husky carries some parts.
Contact me at [email protected] if you have any questions.

How do you get rid of the pallets now? How do you plan on getting ridof the chips?


----------

